# Suche SUPREME DH V3 COMP ESSENTIAL ROCKSHOX 650B BLACK 2015 in Größe M



## TheMerge (12. Juli 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

bin auf der Suche nach folgendem Bike:
http://www.commencalstore.de/supreme-dh-v3-comp-essential-rockshox-650b-black-2015-c2x14495456

Leider gibt es das Bike auf der Herstellerseite nur noch in Größe S.
Hat jemand einen Tipp woher ich dieses Bike evtl. noch bekommen könnte?
Bin 188cm groß und bräuchte eigtl. L, wobei ich lieber zu M tendiere, damit es etwas verspielter ist.

Danke für Eure Hilfe 



Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## DocThrasher (12. Juli 2016)

Wasn mit diesem?

http://www.commencal-store.co.uk/supreme-dh-v3-650b-wc-2015-c2x15147479


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ar3a85 (16. Juli 2016)

nimms doch in gelb-schwarz, gebraucht, komplett geserviced, mit garantie, bos fahrwerk für 2,8k 

http://www.commencal-store.co.uk/supreme-dh-essential-comp-bos-650b-yellow-2015-m-c2x19380193


----------

